# Cant find a job!



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I moved to Dubai 2 months ago with my husband ( i graduated this July and have a degree from UK) and basically i cant get a job! Ive studied Arabic, which i thought would really work here but, nobody seems to be hiring me, I had like 8 interviews and nothing so far.I think the problem is my lack of experience in Dubai, but then how am i gonna get it if nobody is giving me a chance? Or offering a 5000 dirham salary for 6 days a week!

Am i being unreasonable? My husband keeps asking me to be patient, but then im sick and tired of being at home!

Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

What sort of work are you looking for. DKC (Dubai Kennels and Cattery) is recruiting. Check out their website. They train the right people.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

SummerGlow said:


> I moved to Dubai 2 months ago with my husband ( i graduated this July and have a degree from UK) and basically i cant get a job! Ive studied Arabic, which i thought would really work here


the market is plenty of native Arabic speakers for obvious reason, so in all honesty I hope you have other assets for the job market other than being a fresh graduate ...

yes, unfortunately the basic jobs like sales clerk , barman, command a relatively little pay and long working hours .... if you speak russian you could try the hospitality sector ...


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

DimpleK said:


> .
> If you are talented and flexible and you have got have what it takes to make a strong sales, please apply at XXXXXXXXXXXX
> *Strictly no Syrians & Philipinos*.



I can understand one of the restrictions as they cannot get visas easliy but why the other?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Tropicana said:


> I can understand one of the restrictions as they cannot get visas easliy but why the other?


Why Ma'am-Sir, whhhhhhy?


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

Because racism is funny

Summerglow, what degree do you have? If you finished it July this year I assume you have zero relevant work experience, so maybe taking that 5k job is not really below you. I’m just saying, none of us started on the packages we are on now straight out of uni hey


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

Can I come to Dubai again as my previous visa was cancelled before stamped due to medical reasons. Now what if I come after 4 months and get another job. Is there any type of ban on me? My previous visa was not stamped on passport.


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

Ive got a BA in Arabic studies. The thing is, I dont mind a low salary or even no salary if thats an internship. Trust me, i dont mind. What i do mind is working 54 hours a week for 5000 dirhams and without any possible future. I understand there are loads of Arabic native speakers around, but there arent many who speak Arabic and English at a decent level. I know i dont have any relevant work experience, but the fact that i could be working as a cleaner in the UK and get more than 500 pounds a month is quite disturbing. I have another interview tomorrow, fingers crossed.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

SummerGlow;1856858
1) Trust me said:


> 1) You will find job mobility and career growth to be less than at home.
> 
> 2) What you say would have been true 10 years back but not anymore. You will be surprised at how many Arabs are completely fluent in English; these are the ones who have spent many years in the West, or studied in English throught their academic careers in Egypt/Lebanon/Jordan, or even 2nd generation Arabs who grew up here and went to AUS/AUD


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Many of the Emirati (such as policemen) I've had to deal with are fluent in English, having studied in America or Canada. So, I think you're not that special comparatively as they have been brought up in the UAE where they understand the customs and have practiced it on a day-to-day basis.

As for AED5000 that's almost £1k, thus that would be £11k+ per annum (without tax). That's a pretty comparable salary for a new graduate to England. Cut your losses, either get a job here and get some experience under your belt 1-2 years on 5k/month won't kill you or hold out for months with 0 income until something better paid comes along that will probably come with a hellish boss. Just my 2 fils.


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

unfortunately that's the law of the land here, the bottom of the food chain gets pummeled... try taking up an unpaid internship with decent hours?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> or even 2nd generation Arabs who grew up here and went to AUS/AUD


I had a meeting a few weeks back with one of the Sr. guys at a government entity in AD who had a full on British accent. I almost started cracking up it caught me so off guard hearing someone in a local attire sounding like a dang Britt.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

SummerGlow said:


> ...I understand there are loads of Arabic native speakers around, but there arent many who speak Arabic and English at a decent level...


the only people I have experienced here who struggle speaking in english are the same ones who don't speak arabic either...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

If you've only been here for two months and you've already had eight interviews, plus a 9th one coming up, I'm genuinely impressed. Of course I don't know the industry you're applying for jobs and perhaps that's commonplace, but there are very experienced people with years of expertise in the Gulf who are struggling to get even one interview a month.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

SummerGlow said:


> Ive got a BA in Arabic studies. The thing is, I dont mind a low salary or even no salary if thats an internship. Trust me, i dont mind. What i do mind is working 54 hours a week for 5000 dirhams and without any possible future. I understand there are loads of Arabic native speakers around, but there arent many who speak Arabic and English at a decent level. I know i dont have any relevant work experience, but the fact that i could be working as a cleaner in the UK and get more than 500 pounds a month is quite disturbing. I have another interview tomorrow, fingers crossed.


Pm me!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

SummerGlow said:


> but there arent many who speak Arabic and English at a decent level. .


Hmm. That sounds a bit like nonsense to me!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> I had a meeting a few weeks back with one of the Sr. guys at a government entity in AD who had a full on British accent. I almost started cracking up it caught me so off guard hearing someone in a local attire sounding like a dang Britt.


We've only got one 'T', dear boy!

We're British, not Ekland!
It's bad enough that you put an 'E' in whisky!


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

vantage said:


> Summerglow said:
> 
> 
> > but there arent many who speak Arabic and English at a decent level.
> ...


Indeed.

I believe that a language degree by itself on the job market is only useful in the education sector (you could try to pursue a postgrad in teaching if you like that career), not only in the UAE but everywhere.

A good second language would be a strong asset in many other fields indeed, but only when complementary to a profession, especially freelance ones because it helps to be closer to the client.


Since you added that you are interested more in doing a fulfilling job and are open to a unpaid internship in exchange to get some experience in a professional field to then have better career prospect in the future, my suggestion would be to try that route (maybe enrolling in some kind of professional/post grad course in a field that you like, so you have more enterprise placement connection).

Otherwise, to get a generic paid job right away without dwelling in 6working days low paid sales clerk jobs you could try a receptionist/office admin role.
The salary will be low as well but at least you have a five wd week.

Good Luck!


----------



## AsadRoman (Jul 31, 2012)

If you are looking for office admin job than i can refer you a vacancy. feel free to PM.


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

The problem is I realize, ive made a mistake with this degree, even though i got a first! I should have combined it with something, cant do anything about it now though. Had anther interview today, went awfully bad, the so called CEO was incredibly rude to me, never seen anything like it, apparently here its the norm. Anyhow, it is what it is, need to keep trying>


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

blazeaway said:


> Pm me!


Could you please send me a private message yourself, i cannot find a private message icon on here. Sorry!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

SummerGlow said:


> Could you please send me a private message yourself, i cannot find a private message icon on here. Sorry!


You are not yet an active member so you cannot send or receive private messages yet.
I have edited the title of this thread. Please be more careful in your choice of words.


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

blazeaway said:


> Pm me!





Veronica said:


> You are not yet an active member so you cannot send or receive private messages yet.
> I have edited the title of this thread. Please be more careful in your choice of words.


Sorry! I will be more careful next time.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

SummerGlow said:


> Sorry! I will be more careful next time.


Thank you


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

Just a quick update, I have finally found myself a great and promising job. Took me a month and a half but was worth it.


----------



## LdnSvoDxb (Jul 26, 2013)

Congrats ! Sounds like perceverence paid off , good for you !


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2013)

SummerGlow said:


> Just a quick update, I have finally found myself a great and promising job. Took me a month and a half but was worth it.


Congrats and good luck!


----------



## syeduzairhaider (Oct 9, 2013)

This forum is very helpful and you really get an insight from the people who are currently experiencing the local dubai scenario.


----------

